# Anyone live in Canberra or Sydney, Australia?



## JJS (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey, I live in Canberra and would love to meet other people who experience dp/dr as it can get hard not having people around me that don't understand what I am going through.


----------



## CorbinTalbot (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey! I'm from Sydney, 18 and have had DP/DP for a bit over 6 months, inbox me!


----------

